# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  [Feed-Back] Notation et commentaires

## kolodz

Bonjour,

Du constat que les notes et les commentaires ne sont pas ou peu utilis, je propose de modifier le systme actuel pour que les blogueur ai plus de retour sur leur article.

Pour noter les billets, peut-on passer sur le systme +1/-1 comme dans le reste du forum ? Et directement visible ?
Histoire d'avoir un retour en "one click". En plus d'uniformis sur l'ensemble du forum  ::D: 
D'ailleurs, j'avais vue une vido TED d'une personne de youtube expliquant que le +1/-1 est beaucoup plus naturel que l'chelle de 1  5 et qu'ils avaient chang leur systme pour cela.

De mme pour les commentaires, si il est possible d'avoir un systme de  "rponse rapide".

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------

